# ceramic heater vs basking light



## jhongsen (May 14, 2013)

I still confuse about placing the ceramic heater and the basking light... well the store keeper told me that I could use the ceramic heater 24 hours for whole enclosure, doesn't that mean I won't need any basking light for my tortoise? because the heat are already build up by the ceramic heater and i have the UVB light to shine inside the enclosure, well that was what I thinking


----------



## Yvonne G (May 14, 2013)

If you're using a light that gives off heat, you can turn off the CHE during the day, and only use it at night.


----------



## JoesMum (May 14, 2013)

Ceramic heaters don't give out any light. They are great for night heater to raise the overall enclosure temperature. Depending on your indoor temperatures, you may not need one as temperatures can fall off a little overnight.

A basking lamp helps to make your enclosure brighter aswell as providing a hot spot for basking. This map is mimicking a hot sunny spot inthe garden and is necessary. It doesn't need to be an expensive bulb; a standard household reflector 100W spot lamp does the job perfectly in a suitable reptile lamp holder.


----------



## jhongsen (May 15, 2013)

so does that mean if the tempt at night are good enough so I won't need a ceramic heater?


----------



## JoesMum (May 15, 2013)

If your ambient temperature at night is warm enough, you do not need a ceramic heater as well.

Be aware of seasonal variations though. Night time temperatures at night in summer will be warmer than in winter. So while you may not need one now, you may well need one in 6 months time.


----------



## JennBell0725 (May 18, 2013)

Thanks for asking this I was wondering the same thing. I have the CHE and a thermostat coming in so I guess I'll connect the che to the thermostat and get a 2nd fixture for a reg bulb for basking.


----------



## Handsomebobsowner (May 31, 2013)

ives got the ceramic in a reflective holder and next to it the uv bulb so the tortoise can bask under the uv bulb while getting heat from the ceramic . its cold in ireland so i have the heat emitter on 24 hours a day encloser goes from 32 degreesc to the cold section of 20 .


----------

